# life insurance



## stmary (Dec 30, 2012)

We will be living in costa blanca south in 18 months time and wondered did you keep your life insurance on in the uk or where did you buy it from in Spain and how much for a married couple .
Also what would a 2 bed bungalow cost house and contents please , would really appreciate some advice , thankyou


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

stmary said:


> We will be living in costa blanca south in 18 months time and wondered did you keep your life insurance on in the uk or where did you buy it from in Spain and how much for a married couple .
> Also what would a 2 bed bungalow cost house and contents please , would really appreciate some advice , thankyou


Your question is too general for anyone to answer, and depends on many things.
We know nothing about you.Age, circumstances, quiet or busy area, how much do you have to spend on a property etc
Start by looking at property online and different areas to see what you can get for your money
Research all the other important parts of living inSpain, health cover, taxes and how they will affect you.
Look at the requirements for being resident in Spain
Search lots of different forums and information sites.
Google Moving to Spain and you will be overwhelmed with information
Then, if you have a specific query, ask again on this site.
As for your insurances, again it depends on age, health, finances etc so you would have to get some quotes from the many insurers online.
In short you have to do a lot of the research yourself. People on here and other forums can offer the benefit of their experiences and opinions, but in the end it is up to you.


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

All I can add is that when I looked into getting Spanish life insurance with a bank I had to have residencia.

This may not be the case with other organisations but I haven't taken it further yet.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Dunpleecin said:


> All I can add is that when I looked into getting Spanish life insurance with a bank I had to have residencia.
> 
> This may not be the case with other organisations but I haven't taken it further yet.



yes, afaik you do have to be a registered resident to get life insurance with a Spanish company - I had to produce my resident cert

with this company santalucía - seguro de vida al 25%


----------



## stmary (Dec 30, 2012)

extranjero said:


> Your question is too general for anyone to answer, and depends on many things.
> We know nothing about you.Age, circumstances, quiet or busy area, how much do you have to spend on a property etc
> Start by looking at property online and different areas to see what you can get for your money
> Research all the other important parts of living inSpain, health cover, taxes and how they will affect you.
> ...


Thank you ,i do understand what you're saying , we are pensioners aged 63 and 61 , we will rent in the costa blanca area which we know and then buy later once settled in where we like best . We have looked on sites and put this question in, is it best to get life insurance here in uk or spain , and the rough costs of property worth around 80 000 2 bed would cost us, Sorry i didn't say much in other posts , not sure what to ask really ....... but thanks for getting back


----------

